# cucciolo



## Artrella

Alfry bellíssimo il cucciolo!!! You have to say il cucciolo always like with cane??  I think so, right?
Could you say il cucciolino?

Art


----------



## Leopold

Artrella said:
			
		

> Alfry bellíssimo il cucciolo!!! You have to say il cucciolo always like with cane??  I think so, right?
> Could you say il cucciolino?
> 
> Art


 cucciolo   *cùc|cio|lo*
 s.m.
 CO 
1 cane non ancora cresciuto: _un c. di pastore tedesco_, _un c. vacillante e goffo_ | estens., il piccolo di alcuni altri animali: _due cuccioli di tigre siberiana_ 
2 estens., in espressioni affettuose, bambino piccolo | persona giovane e inesperta: _che cosa vuoi farci, è un c.!

 And yes, you can say cucciolino, I think. 

 L.
_


----------



## Alfry

Leopold said:
			
		

> cucciolo *cùc|cio|lo*
> s.m.
> CO
> 1 cane non ancora cresciuto: _un c. di pastore tedesco_, _un c. vacillante e goffo_ | estens., il piccolo di alcuni altri animali: _due cuccioli di tigre siberiana_
> 2 estens., in espressioni affettuose, bambino piccolo | persona giovane e inesperta: _che cosa vuoi farci, è un c.!_
> 
> _And yes, you can say cucciolino, I think. _
> 
> _L._


Grande come sempre Leo,  

Yes, you can say so.
And I think it's pretty good for a son and even for your man. I'd like that.


----------



## Artrella

*Grazie Leopold e Alfry!!   *

So I can say "Il mio cucciolino è tenerone" o "Il mio tenerone cucciolino"?? to my man?  Do people say that in Italy??

Art


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Grazie Leopold e Alfry!!  *
> 
> So I can say "Il mio cucciolino è tenerone" o "Il mio tenerone cucciolino"?? to my man? Do people say that in Italy??
> 
> Art


Il mio cucciolino è proprio un tenerone... that would be fine, for a child and for a man as well (we look like men but we are children too, why not?)

il mio tenero cucciolino would be better; tenerone and cucciolino are antithetic, that is, tenerone (big tender man) cucciolino (little puppy-like man). don't you think so?

well, I hope someone tells that!


----------



## danalto

alfry said:
			
		

> adesso dimmi se un uomo può mai resistere ad una simile cosa!!!
> 
> nemmeno una donna potrebbe


 You're absolutely right, alfry.
 I usually call my men _cucciolo_.
 No, no mistakes, my *men*: my kid, my hubby and Arturo (the cat)


----------



## srobbi

Sto aiutando mia figlia a completare l'iscrizione ad Intercultura e nella sua descrizione vuole dire che le sue compagne di squadra la chiamano "cucciolo" perchè è una delle più piccole, ma non trovo la giusta traduzione per rendere l'idea. Chi mi aiuta?


----------



## Gianfry

forse "puppy"


----------



## srobbi

Si Gianfry, puppy è la prima parola che mi era venuta in mente ma non sono sicura che in inglese renda allo stesso modo perchè loro se non sbaglio lo usano esclusivamente per gli animali.


----------



## Lorena1970

Puppy si usa per gli animali. Forse "toddler"....?
Aspetta qualche nativo!


----------



## srobbi

Grazie Lorena, a toddler non avevo pensato.


----------



## Matrap

Magari "baby girl"


----------



## TimLA

Ciao,

Cub
Little one
Baby
Kiddie
Squirt (mi piace questa)
Non userei "Dopey" per "Cucciolo"


----------



## Gianfry

Ciao Tim.
Per il progetto Intercultura credo che la figlia di srobbi vada in UK. Che tu sappia, i tuoi suggerimenti vanno tutti bene in BE? Tanto per evitare qui pro quo...


----------



## TimLA

Gianfry said:


> Ciao Tim.
> Per il progetto Intercultura credo che la figlia di srobbi vada in UK. Che tu sappia, i tuoi suggerimenti vanno tutti bene in BE? Tanto per evitare qui pro quo...


 
Ooooooh...non lo sapevo.
Ho trovato "squirt" in un contesto BE sul internet, ma anche "tiddler" (*MOLTO BE*).

Dobbiamo aspettare i nostri amici BE.


----------



## Gianfry

TimLA said:


> Ooooooh...non lo sapevo.


Scusa, ho controllato e ricordavo male. Ci sono programmi Intercultura anche per gli USA. La mia domanda e le tue risposte comunque non andranno sprecate. Spero che srobbi ci illumini sulla destinazione...

EDIT:
Se fosse UK, "tiddler" è fantastico! Infatti, anche la traduzione italiana, "pesciolino", si può usare per rivolgersi a un bambino. Forse in italiano è un termine più adatto a un maschietto (per l'ovvio riferimento sessuale in contesti adulti), ma in BE non credo ci sia lo stesso problema.


----------



## Lorena1970

TimLA said:


> "tiddler" (*MOLTO BE*).



Tim, are you sure that it is "tIddelr" and not "tOddler"...?


----------



## TimLA

Lorena1970 said:


> Tim, are you sure that is "tIddelr" and not "tOddler"...?


 
Oh yes - "tiddler" - I've heard it on BE TV to refer to something "small".
I'm just not sure if it is "cute" like "squirt" in AE would be.

"Toddler" is more formal, and you probably wouldn't use it as a nickname in AE.


----------



## Lorena1970

Ah...Sorry, I had never heard it! I though it was a typo!


----------



## srobbi

(scusate ma mi ero persa in questo labirinto)
Tiddler mi piace un sacco e credo che renda l'idea, mi sa che useremo questa parola.
Riguardo alle curiosità in realtà non so in che paese mia figlia passerà il prossimo anno scolastico, Intercultura chiede di fare una lista di paesi secondo il grado di preferenze, poi la destinazione dipende dalle disponibilità. Comunque in nessuna delle sue scelte c'è un paese di madre lingua inglese che però è la lingua veicolare per la compilazione di una infinità di moduli.
Grazie a tutti...


----------



## marcolettici

"Shrimp" might be another possibility.  It can be used both affectionately and disparagingly to mean "little one." 

Also "Pup" might work.  It has a different feel from "puppy," which you'd never use.


----------



## Gianfry

srobbi said:


> Riguardo alle curiosità in realtà non so in che paese mia figlia passerà il prossimo anno scolastico, Intercultura chiede di fare una lista di paesi secondo il grado di preferenze, poi la destinazione dipende dalle disponibilità. Comunque in nessuna delle sue scelte c'è un paese di madre lingua inglese che però è la lingua veicolare per la compilazione di una infinità di moduli.



Perfetto, come non detto


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Ah...Sorry, I had never heard it! I though it was a typo!


A "tiddler" is a "girino".  My mother, when reminiscing, will often say: "when you were a little tiddler....."


----------



## Lorena1970

So, do you think "tiddler" corresponds to "cucciolo"...?In Italian we also say "girino" when referring to a "going- to- be- toddler".
I have found this where "Cucciolo" corresponds to *Dopey*. Corresponding to Snow White dwarf "Cucciolo" could it be the right one...?(Tim doesn't like it, but why...?) 
Natives, have your say!


----------



## marcolettici

Dopey means kind of slow-witted and slow-moving.  As when you take "dope," or some medication that makes you sleepy, slow, etc.


----------



## Teerex51

Lorena1970 said:


> "Cucciolo" corresponds to *Dopey*.



Mmmmh, by this reasoning _to sneeze_ would be _eolare_.  Why am I not convinced?


----------



## srobbi

Sono d'accordo con Marcolettici, la traduzione di "dopey" sarebbe qualche cosa come "addormentato". La traduzione dei sette nani in italiano ha goduto di un'ampia licenza poetica!


----------



## Teerex51

srobbi said:


> Sono d'accordo con Marcolettici, la traduzione di "dopey" sarebbe qualche cosa come "addormentato". La traduzione dei sette nani in italiano ha goduto di un'ampia licenza poetica!



Per forza, dovevano tutti finire in _-olo_ 

(Strano che _Dopey_ non sia diventato _Tontolo_)


----------



## srobbi

Teerex51 said:


> Per forza, dovevano tutti finire in _-olo_
> 
> (Strano che _Dopey_ non sia diventato _Tontolo_)



Ah ah ah... forse a quei tempi era una parolaccia!


----------



## Lorena1970

marcolettici said:


> As when you take "dope," or some medication that makes you sleepy, slow, etc.



Thank you, I hadn't thought it over...


----------



## pakita-79

Good  morning,
What's the generic term for a young animal in English? I mean, how would you refer to several types of "cuccioli"? Baby animals? Animal young?


Thank you!


----------



## Tunalagatta

pakita-79 said:


> Good  morning,
> What's the generic term for a young animal in English? I mean, how would you refer to several types of "cuccioli"? Baby animals? (Animal) young?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Hello 

_Young _can be used for any species, living or extinct: _a dinosaur and her young, a whale and her young._ Very informally, we also say _babies _instead of _young, _if we aren't specifying the particular species - we might say, _a cat and her babies _(instead of _kittens_).


----------

